# just got a T-25



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

just picked up a T-25 for my GA16DE, along with a dejon boost controller. besides the piping, BOV, and intercooler, what else am i going to need, in order to have a quality turbo system that isnt gonna blow my engine up?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

id research some more before you just jump into a project like this. the BOV is going to have to be recirculated back in to the intake stream after the MAF. what are you going to be using for engine management? are you upgrading your fuel injectors? a turbo car can be fun if managed correctly, otherwise youll be in a big mess.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

as far as engine management, i read somewhere on here, its possible to just use the stock ecu, and run low boost, something like 6-9 psi. i will probably upgrade the injectors, since im sure they wont be able to provide the amount of fuel needed. and i also read that the BOV needs to be recirculated back, but where do you mount the BOV, and then where does it recirculate back to? also, with the BOV recirculating, is it still possible to hear the infamous "PSHHTTTTT" sound when letting off the throttle? gotta love that sound, its pretty much orgasmic.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *id research some more before you just jump into a project like this. the BOV is going to have to be recirculated back in to the intake stream after the MAF. what are you going to be using for engine management? are you upgrading your fuel injectors? a turbo car can be fun if managed correctly, otherwise youll be in a big mess. *



amen.

for one thing, a boost controller is the least of your worries. if you can't get it running at the stock wastegate setting, a boost controller won't help you any. Also, do you know the strength of your internals? Do you know what the limit is of the MAF? You can't exceed 160whp on the stock MAF, and unless you use a JWT ecu, you can't really slap on another MAF and have it run correctly.

before you buy anything else, do a LOT of research.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

chim mike: do you have the GA16DE engine? if so, what would be your advice on the subject. i have a GA16DE with stock internals, looking to run around 8-10 psi out of a garrett T-25 turbo. i plan on custom fabricating everything that i need to get it done, right down to the manifold, and intercooler. i figure ill upgrade to the SR20 injectors, but i am somewhat new to this whole turbocharging idea, so what else am i gonna need, to run a low boost application?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I have the QG18DE. The most knowledgeable people I know of on the GA are javierb14, myoung, and jcgator42. If you can get a hold of them, they can be a big help to you man.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

you definetly cant run off the stock ecu at low boost, unless you have a tuned S-AFC then otherwise you need a JWT tuned ECU.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

using good engine management will allow u to have fun driving ur boosted car with out worrying about it blowing up. and by good engine management, i dont mean a FMU! find a set of DET injectors (370cc side feeds) and a way to control them. i ran the 370cc injectors with a JWT ecu....worked perfect  i actually ran the car NA with the 370cc's when i redid the turbo kit and it ran great.....good gas mileage too.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

where can i find some 370cc injectors?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

try car-parts.com, ebay, stealership, there are lots of places to find them, you just have to start looking.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

im curious as well, will his blow off valve still make the orgasmic "pssshhhht" sound if its recirculating back into the intake stream?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Yes*

u can still hear the bov when its recirculated.....its just not as loud as one thats venting to atmosphere.


----------

